# Get Carter car park opens again this weekend



## janeb (Apr 25, 2008)

The Get Carter car park http://www.riskybuildings.org.uk/docs/04gateshead/ is opening up this weekend (26/27 April) for visitors to go to the top and see the views.  Apparently, this will be the last time before it gets demolished


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 25, 2008)

They've dug Alf Roberts up and his corspe will be flung from the top tier towards the end of sunday night too. A nice touch.


----------



## killer b (Apr 25, 2008)

it's a handsome building. shame it's going...


----------



## pogofish (Apr 25, 2008)

This even made the Aberdeen paper & my first thought was that I hoped someone from here would get-in. 

Suppose there is little else standing in the way of Gateshead's Tesconification now?


----------



## yardbird (Apr 25, 2008)

THE place to crowd-surf from.


----------



## isitme (Apr 26, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> They've dug Alf Roberts up and his corspe will be flung from the top tier towards the end of sunday night too. A nice touch.


----------



## janeb (Apr 27, 2008)

Was worth going to, although we didn't get up early so the queue to get up to the top was too long / we couldn't be bothered waiting for a couple of hours so we just mooched about around the 7th floor and below.

Couple of photo's going up in the April photography thread


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice shots, saw them on flickr.  I couldn't make it unfortunately, it would have been interesting to have a look up at the top.


----------

